# First Grass Snake(for me) for 2011.



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, a trip to my local reptile area this lunch time was good! Although by the time i got there, the fog/mist was spoiling the situation some!
I still sighted one Adder, and two Common Lizards. Just as i was leaving the area, i though i might take a look a little deeper into the woods, and what a surprise, a Grass Snake was curled up on the leaves. It was well hidden too, and it seemed quite small in size. 
If you look, you can also see that this snake shows signs off an injury.


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

In the first pic it looks like he's checking his injury out. Has a lovely metallic shine to it. :snake:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

brilliant as always TM :no1:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

TM I am honestly _so_ jealous! Could you PM me where you've been finding all these please? I assume it can't be _too_ far from where I am? I might have to go at the weekend  I guess a warm sunny morning is the best time?

Wicked, wicked shots as always, what a stunning little snake :no1:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Carnuss said:


> In the first pic it looks like he's checking his injury out. Has a lovely metallic shine to it. :snake:


Your right, it does look very shiney.



daftlassieEmma said:


> brilliant as always TM :no1:


Cheers, i wasnt expecting to see this grass snake at all, and after seeing all those adders, it made a pleasant change.



AshMashMash said:


> TM I am honestly _so_ jealous! Could you PM me where you've been finding all these please? I assume it can't be _too_ far from where I am? I might have to go at the weekend  I guess a warm sunny morning is the best time?
> 
> Wicked, wicked shots as always, what a stunning little snake :no1:


This grass snake was certainly a beauty mate. 

Thanks Ash, I have really put some time and effort into capturing some half decent UK reptile photos this year, so far. I do have quite a few other pics up my sleeve too, which i will post soon enough.

Sunny days are best, but i have also seen them in cooler cloudy temps too. Im not gonna shout about this location either, you know how secretive i am:blush: i would have to meet you somewhere close, blindfold you, bundle you into a car, then take you to this spot(still blindfolded too:2thumb.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> This grass snake was certainly a beauty mate.
> 
> Thanks Ash, I have really put some time and effort into capturing some half decent UK reptile photos this year, so far. I do have quite a few other pics up my sleeve too, which i will post soon enough.
> 
> Sunny days are best, but i have also seen them in cooler cloudy temps too. Im not gonna shout about this location either, you know how secretive i am:blush: i would have to meet you somewhere close, blindfold you, bundle you into a car, then take you to this spot(still blindfolded too:2thumb.


Pfft  I wanna see them


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Saw my first yesterday in the afternoon. Fleeting glimpse but looked like a female. Great snakes.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

AshMashMash said:


> Pfft  I wanna see them


And you will Ash...one day you will: victory:



Podarcis said:


> Saw my first yesterday in the afternoon. Fleeting glimpse but looked like a female. Great snakes.


They certainly are great looking snakes, I saw a massive one last year, got some cool pics of it too.


----------

